# Movie FA's you didn't know about!



## escapist (Nov 10, 2009)

Great little skit from SNL, check out these FA's!

http://www.hulu.com/watch/102965/saturday-night-live-beauty-and-the-beast

Whats so wrong with liking them big thick and Juicy?  :wubu: :blush:


----------



## escapist (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok well I thought it was funny, not to mention interesting to see how FA'ism is a part of our culture that some people just don't see or pay attention to. I myself am only really just picking up on it, so that clip really just got me.


----------



## joh (Nov 10, 2009)

It is quite the funny clip


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 10, 2009)

*345* :happy: very funny clip. haven't seen any SNL stuff in awhile and this was pretty good...


----------



## ImSoDead (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you so much! I can't remember the last time I laughed out loud at an SNL skit.


----------



## MatthewB (Nov 13, 2009)

How the _hell_ did they get to use the copyrighted Disney song? It's a funny-as-hell skit, but I'm surprised Disney isn't suing their *345* ass today.


----------



## escapist (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm with ImSoDead, I was laughing so bad, I had to grab my little BBW girlfriend and show her...even she loved it! As to the copyright and stuff, who knows.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 13, 2009)

OMG..That tickled me..

Gerard Butler  was totally unrecognizable as the Beast in that skit. I still can't believe he was the Phantom in Phantom of the Opera..after hearing him ..I have to catch it.:eat2:


----------



## Weeze (Nov 13, 2009)

I just laughed so. fucking. hard. at that.


----------



## Tad (Nov 13, 2009)

Grrr, given all the responses, I'm *so* frustrated that Hulu won't let me watch that in Canada! 

ETA: OK, I found that Global TV has at least some SNL scenes available. Can someone tell me what episode this was on, or when it showed, or who the star was that week, or what the skit is called, or something like that?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 14, 2009)

epic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnR9iXmH9OI
heres the link for those outside the you ess of ehy


----------



## escapist (Nov 14, 2009)

Tad said:


> Grrr, given all the responses, I'm *so* frustrated that Hulu won't let me watch that in Canada!
> 
> ETA: OK, I found that Global TV has at least some SNL scenes available. Can someone tell me what episode this was on, or when it showed, or who the star was that week, or what the skit is called, or something like that?



It was Gerard Butler (aka King Leonidas from "300", and the Phantom from "Phantom of the Opera"). The Youtube Link above works, but its not as clear has the Hulu Higher Def version.

lol man, I wanna live in an "Ass Castle" lol!


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ass Castle. Just spit out my coffee all over my desk. Classic. Poor skinny chick. hahaha.


----------



## MatthewB (Nov 16, 2009)

That was _Gerard Butler?!_ Holy...  

Damn; that's the only thing I've ever seen him be funny in, and even _that_ was mostly due to Kristen Wiig's spot-on Belle voice.


----------



## escapist (Nov 16, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> That was _Gerard Butler?!_ Holy...
> 
> Damn; that's the only thing I've ever seen him be funny in, and even _that_ was mostly due to Kristen Wiig's spot-on Belle voice.



Need more funny Gerard Butler? Check out Daveheart!


----------

